

Let's make sure Heartbleed doesn't happen again. - llamataboot
https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/lets-make-sure-heartbleed-doesnt-happen-again

======
voltagex_
>100% of the proceeds will be offered to security researchers. Any leftover
funds will be passed on to the OpenSSL Software Foundation. Bugcrowd will
administer the bounty at it's own expense.

While I applaud these kinds of efforts, shouldn't there be a single point of
focus (i.e. the OpenSSL Software Foundation) for fundraising?

